# How do you deliver wedding photos on DVDs to clients?



## haring (Oct 28, 2010)

How do you deliver wedding photos to clients if all you deliver are the photos on DVDs?

When I deliver prints I always feel that I have more tangible products  to deliver but I have nothing when I deliver clients' wedding pictures  on DVDs. At least this is the way I feel. You know what I mean...?

How can I make the DVDs more stylish? I know, I can lightscribe them. I  can label them, etc.  But how should I package them?  Is there a  store/website with nice stylish packaging materials for wedding photos  on DVD?  I am not really looking for the old style cheese plastic  wedding covers. I am looking for something more modern and stylish...

I hope it helps others as well.


----------



## burgo (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a place that not only does my albums but also my DVD's. I just give them the content and they burn them, put a cool image on the DVD's and make these cool DVD covers that look really professional. So I suggest you check around your area for some wedding album businesses.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2010)

Via United States Postal Service.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 29, 2010)

I Lightscribe them and put them in a leather bound cd case like THIS.

I know a few photographers who have been using 'Super Jewel Boxing' and printing the labels for them.  They look really cool, but they say that it can be a little tricky to print, cut & fold the labels just right.  

I also give them something tangible.  It used to be a set of 4x6 prints in a photo album, but now I use some sort of proof book.  I've been using a coil bound booklet but a magazine style is something I'm considering.


----------



## haring (Nov 10, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Via United States Postal Service.


----------



## haring (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I Lightscribe them and put them in a leather bound cd case like THIS.
> 
> I know a few photographers who have been using 'Super Jewel Boxing' and printing the labels for them.  They look really cool, but they say that it can be a little tricky to print, cut & fold the labels just right.
> 
> I also give them something tangible.  It used to be a set of 4x6 prints in a photo album, but now I use some sort of proof book.  I've been using a coil bound booklet but a magazine style is something I'm considering.



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Warren_G (Nov 11, 2010)

It wasnt that many years ago that for my own wedding, the photographer would not give digital copies in any form. My wife even worked for the photographer but he would still only provide hard copies. That was part of the reason I took up photography, I hated the whole concept of "you stand right there, smile, click, and Bam! COPYRIGHT" I know a person has the right to protect their own work, but the 28 page photo album we got for $1100 seemed ridiculous to me. I dont even have the wife anymore, but I have those photos. 

I am glad to hear photogs on here that provide DVDs at all, it is a big step forward.


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 11, 2010)

I Lightscribe them with something tasteful and simple.  Usually a photo from the shoot, their names and the date they were taken.  I then package them in custom cases that I design and order through WHCC...

CD & DVD Cases | WHCC

Starting at $25 each, they arent exactly cheap for what they are but I highly recommend them from a clean, simple and professional presentation standpoint.  Every client I have ever given one to has always been very pleased with them.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 12, 2010)

> It wasnt that many years ago that for my own wedding, the photographer would not give digital copies in any form. My wife even worked for the photographer but he would still only provide hard copies. That was part of the reason I took up photography, I hated the whole concept of "you stand right there, smile, click, and Bam! COPYRIGHT" I know a person has the right to protect their own work, but the 28 page photo album we got for $1100 seemed ridiculous to me. I dont even have the wife anymore, but I have those photos.
> 
> I am glad to hear photogs on here that provide DVDs at all, it is a big step forward.


Some do, some don't...but yes, most customers these days want image files so that's want many photographers are doing.  

My only problem with that, is that too many 'photographers' are either not charging enough for their files or are getting by with less skill/talent because they aren't producing a 'finished product'.


----------



## David-Wayne (Nov 16, 2010)

sweet cases jerrfy. I  have found most couples download the data DVDs into their computer and then lose track of the DVDs so unless your couples are paying the premium for a nice case, they'll prob just be super stoked about thier photos.
{QUOTE[MOM]} Its whats on the inside (of the DVD) that really matters.


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 16, 2010)

David-Wayne said:


> so unless your couples are paying the premium for a nice case, they'll prob just be super stoked about thier photos.



Oh they're paying dearly for it...but its worked into the package price so its all the same to them....    Their eyes light up when they see the case though when they were expecting just a plain DVD box.


----------

